# New Golf (Mk V)



## paul.graham (Feb 11, 2003)

I just read in Autocar that the new Golf will be available in R32 flavour from launch ;D

Not 100% about the looks of the new Golf yet, but the chassis is bound to be a cracker... Should bode well for the new TT.


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

i think i heard somewhere that the next TT was going to be based on the A4 platform?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> i think i heard somewhere that the next TT was going to be based on the A4 platform?


Nah, if there is a mkII TT, then it will be based upon the A3 platform. 

There will be an A4 coupe, based on the A4 platform.


----------

